# Lactulose



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

I've experienced chronic constipation for about a year and a half, was in the hospital 3 times due to being impacted. It's been usually under control since the last hospitalization in September, I've been taking Miralax daily before then. What I believed helped was advice on this forum cutting back on fiber.

A couple times, including the last few days I've experienced C, not going much at all. Who knows why that happens, I can't think of any different food I've eaten lately. I was prescribed Lactulose when leaving the hospital last September, only used it once until yesterday. I took a dose last evening and this morning. Fortunately, it seemed to help somewhat - what is nice is it was without D. I guess time will tell the next few days, but for now I won't take any more. I wonder if anyone has had experiences with Lactulose? Seems like it's relatively safe - the main side effect just D. I couldn't really find if it was Ok to take frequently - but couldn't find anything cautioning against it as with some other meds.


----------



## Rosie Marie (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey Stevect06,

I'm happy to hear you're having success with Lactulose. My doctor prescribed it to me earlier this year and he knows I need a life time solution so I'm guessing it is safe to use continuously. He said it is also used in patients to help manage their Hepatitis. It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to voice your concerns to your doctor or a G I doctor if you are unsure about taking it. It didn't work for me unfortunately; but I wish it did. Although I didn't care for the gloopy texture


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello there Rose Marie,

Sorry to hear you didn't have any luck with Lactulose. I hear ya re: the gloopy texture, I measured a teaspoon (dosage instructions), then transferred that to a normal spoon - didn't go so well. Not all ended up in the spoon, reminds me a bit of honey. My take is that it is safe to use long term, but as you said it's best to check with the doctors. Good thing I didn't take any more yesterday, it seemed to work too well if you know what I mean. But hey - I'll take that over not being able to go at all. Then again, I don't know if it really was the Lactulose that caused a bit of D or what.

I'm on Miralax daily - it usually works but every once in a while things don't progress as they should. It's hard to say if it's something I ate or just an acute episode of spontaneous constipation. I hope you can find or have found an alternate long term medication that works.


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

Hi Steve

Ive been on Lactulose for a few years now. Taken twice daily. My GP says i'll be on it for life along with amitriptyline. I take the sugar free sachets. Just tear the top off and squirt. Much easier than using a spoon. I dont normally get diaroeah with it though. Just makes it softer and easier to pass. I do find though that if i miss just one dose i can be in trouble.


----------



## EmmaLC1989 (May 18, 2015)

I found lactulose to be useless for me, gave me gas but that's about it and it tastes nasty as well.


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi pip x

Sounds like Lactulose is safe long term then. I'll look up amitriptyline and sugar free sachets, haven't heard of those. Good to hear it seems like it's working for you. Like you, I'm in trouble if I miss a dose of Miralax. I keep a travel dose in the glove compartment in the car. I've taken four doses total of the Lactulose I was prescribed in September - I can't say for sure if it helped the 2 episodes I had, or did things start to move along on their own.

Sorry to hear it didn't work for you EmmaLC.


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder if someone with slow colonic transit would not experience the effects from a medication, such as Lactulose - until 48+ hours later. I was concerned since things were 'slowing down' last week, so Thursday and Friday I took the prescribed doses (a teaspoon in the a.m. and p.m.). Today, Sunday I've experienced some D, which I very rarely get spontaneously for the last year and a half. Could it have taken that long for the medication to work? I'm not complaining, some may think it's crazy to say this - although inconvenient, I'd much rather D than C.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I was prescribed lactulose for chronic constipation about 10 years ago. It does take a while to work, at least for me. I recall the time frame being on the order of 48 hours. The effects were milder than stimulant laxatives. The stools it produced were loose but I wouldn't call it diarrhea. What I did notice almost immediately was a lot of bloating and flatulence. Those symptoms persisted the entire time I was taking lactulose.


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Then maybe what I did experience was the effects of Lactulose, I had very similar results in around the same time frame. I'll just take it when necessary as I am on Miralax every day.


----------



## Wissey (Apr 25, 2015)

I have been told I need life-long laxitives and was originaly put on Movical ,which gave me bloating and D. Since I asked to be switched to something else and was given Lactalose I have been a lot happier. I agree that it does take longer to work but the movements seem as near as I ever get to "normal" and I don't bloat any more. The same dose every day does not always work,but my Doc tells me to adjust when I need to. I believe its safe but please do check with your own Doc.


----------

